# Haunt in need of a name



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

Ok, Shaunathan charged me with the task of comming up with a couple names for our graveyard/haunt. (I think he may have asked the other members of the group to do the same) But, I'm at a loss for ideas.

We've done a graveyard themed setting on the front yard ou r first year, and are planning to expand on that this year.

I think we were looking for cemetary-like-ish names.

I would provide pics if 1) i had a functioning Digi-cam, and 2) If shaunathan could ever find the USB cable to his (DAMNIT Shaun! Clean your damn room!)


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Heres a link that might help you. Youjust pick words from each list. Gloomy gus, lilly and hauntiholik helped me with mine and i think someone else too. cant remember. The peeps on here rocked it with all the responses. Hope this helps.

http://hauntyourhouse.hauntyourhomeproductions.com/guide.html


----------

